# noob question



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

i just bought some live plants and i stuck em root first into the gravel. but alot of leaves came off and is now floating around in the tank. do i leave those alone or do i take them out or...? plz help


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

take them out, any decaying matter=ammonia


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wait, even plants create ammonia?!


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I believe any decaying matter creates ammonia and since the leaves are off the plant they would be starting to decay.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Paul said:


> wait, even plants create ammonia?!


 I don't believe that decaying plants create ammonia...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I didnt think so either. I would have thought only animal matter would do that. nh4 molecules arent even part of plant's daily routine of respiration or photosynthesis.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm not really sure, ask DonH!


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Dead plants create ammonia. Thats why that it is important to take the dead leaves out of a koi pond. If you really need some confirmation, it even has a pretty picture in the information section on this site. ANYTHING that is dead or dying in your tank is going to create ammonia. Though a I doubt a dead plant is going to create as much as a dead fish, I wouldn't let dead plant material build up to much.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Dead plants create ammonia.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nooooooooeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Husky and I were wrong.

Well I guess its back to suicide for me.


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

victory tastes sweet. lol


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Even if they create or not you have always to take out of the tank the dead plants or the floating leaves....

i have to study more.....


----------

